# Happy 3000 for Maxiogee!



## french4beth

Let me be the first (and definitely not the last!) to congratulate you for all of your sage advice & witty postings!j

"Maith thu!" 
"Maith go leor!" 
"Go maire tu!" ​ 
*Rath Dé ort!*​ 

Enjoy "_What it Means to be Irish_": http://www.irishslang.co.za/meaning.htm!
(Or in my case, _What it Means to be an American of Irish Descent_: except for #1 [can swear fluently in English & French], #13, #14, #16 [replace 'sisters' with 'aunts' or 'cousins'], and #23, all answers were a resounding 'Yes!')

Best regards,
Beth


----------



## maxiogee

?????

Safari can’t find the server.
Safari can’t open the page “http://irishslang.co.za/meaning.htm” because it can’t find the server “irishslang.co.za”.

But, thank you anyway.


----------



## Elisa68

Congratulazioni Maxiogee!

We do not meet very often (almost never ) but when I see a post of yours it's always worth reading it. 

Ciao,
Elisa.


----------



## la reine victoria

Congratulations Tony!​ 
WR wouldn't be the same
without ye,
me wee darlin'!​ 
You are the BEST!!!!​ 
** * * * * * * * * * **​ 
*I HOPE YOU WILL LIKE*​ 
**THIS**​ 

View attachment 2876​ 







*Hugs and Kisses,*
*Laura.*​


----------



## rsweet

Congratulations, Maxiogee!!

Here's a place to make you feel at home 
if you ever come to California
The Abbey Tavern​


----------



## panjandrum

Tony,
You make The Island whole for me.
Congratulations and thanks.
Panj


----------



## cuchuflete

> "Humanity takes itself too seriously.  It is the world's original sin."


--O. Wilde


Thanks Tony, 
for giving us the benefit of your thoughts.

cuchu​


----------



## Alundra

CONGRATULATIONS MAXIOGEE!!!!   


Thanks for your posts.  It's a pleasure to read them. 
Alundra.


----------



## danielfranco

Three thousand Tonyisms for us to enjoy! 
Thank you for keeping me on my toes, and making sure we all "keep it real"!
Congratulations!





... And thanks for all the sly tricks you've shared, too!


----------



## Mei

Congratulations Maxiogee!!!!! 

Mei


----------



## natasha2000

Congratulations, Maxiogee!

Keep them coming!


----------



## moodywop

Congratulations, Tony!

A few lines in your honour, from one of my favourite poets, who just happens to be from Dublin:

_If there's no hatred in a mind_
_Assault and battery of the wind_
_Can never tear the linnet from the leaf_

_(W B Yeats - A Prayer for My Daughter)_

Hang on to that leaf, Tony! 

Carlo


----------



## maxiogee

*Elisa*, thank you. Nice to know that one is appreciated by others.

*Laura*, I'm not the best, I'm not even all that good, but I'm trying (very trying! chorus the mods!)  
Your friendship and concern is uncommon and much appreciated!

*rsweet*, alas I'll not be joining you at The Abbey Tavern. 
Not for teetotal reasons mind you, but because it calls itself 
an "Irish Sports Bar and Euro Disco", and honestly, 
I can actually decide which is worse.

*Gerry*, what you said is truly awesome, understood deeply, and more than reciprocated. 
I used to think the island was divided mainly by words. Let's keep at it!

*cuchu*, the benefits you're welcome to, the after-effects I apologise for!  
I mentioned to you in my early days here the Irish warrior 
hero Cúchullain, thinking that maybe that had a bearing on 
your nickname - here's a statue of him as he dies 
in battle, tied to a tree stump to deter his enemies who only
knew he was dead when the bird alighted on him.
If the cap fits…

*alundra*, the pleasure here is, believe me, all mine. 
I have truly "landed on my feet" when I fell in here. 
This place is such a learning experience - and that can't be bad for a daft old man!  

*daniel*, or is it *franco*? Keeping it real is only being honest to ourselves. 
That's more important than anything else, even the tricks, they're a bonus!

*mei*, many thanks.

*natasha*, I've no plans for stopping. I just need topics. Gimme topics folks, I'm running short here!  

*Carlo* - good to know you, and a pleasure to read someone as open and honest as you ~ nil illegitimi carborundum!  
I like the linnet reference, when I was in the school choir, the music teacher told me 
that I might have had the legs of a lark, but alas I didn't have its voice! 
I'll settle for linnet - close enough to Dublin's original rocker Phil Lynnott


----------



## Vanda

Am I late for the party?  

Well, let's commemorate it in gran style! 

Thanks for being of help whenever we need. 

Also for such a good humour.​


----------



## Agnès E.

Bonjour Tony ! 

After having offered you some Irish items, may I now tender you some agneau de Sisteron (a fine specialty from my native area)?

I am sure that you will appreciate its delicate flavour. Irish people do know about agneau.

Joyeux postiversaire !


----------



## heidita

I had to rush not to be the last!

Herzlichen Glückwunsch!


----------



## timpeac

Tony! Many congratulations and thanks for all the help and humour that you bring in equal doses! The forums would not be the same without the occasional Maxiogee quip!


----------



## emma42

I cannot BELEEEEEEEVE I have only just noticed this!

Tony, you continue to delight and educate me.

You are STILL the best thing on this Forum and I raise an ENORMOUS cup o' tea to you, my Yeats, my Wilde, my Shaw, yea, my

SAMUEL BECKETT!

Always Waiting for Maxiogee!​


----------



## LV4-26

Just for you. A Latin rythm in the background with congas and claves should do fine.


----------



## geve

For your postiversary, please take a close look at my gift. Meanwhile, we will all use that time to realize what a minute without a post from you feels like...  But we already know we don't want that to happen! 
Thank you for being here: a maxiogee is exactly what this forum needed.


----------



## Lancel0t

Congratulations Tony!


----------



## maxiogee

I suppose you late arrivals at the party ought to be greeted in similar fashion to those who showed up on time. Don't make a habit of this lateness or I'll ignore you when I hit the 4K!

*vanda* - I love the orchid avatar. Unfortunately I cannot see my gift. I get a load of code displayed on my Mac. I presume it is a Windows thing.
Ah well, it's the thought that counts, and it pleases me no end that I am appreciated in Brazil. As Ireland is not in this World Cup, and as I don't support any sports, I'll do Brazil the honour of letting *them* be the team I don't support this time!  

*Agnès Dei!* Like a lamb to the slaughter - or - am I the lamb in wolf's clothing  - or - the one which will lie down with the lion  ? 

*heidita* - many thanks. I haven't seen you around much recently. Have I missed your posts or are you avoiding me?  

*timpeac* - do me a favour mate and put that missing "h" into your name, everytime I see it I see "Tim Peach". It's beginning to bug me! The quips aren't the point of being here, but they make for a nice aside now and again. (well okay, I'll admit that sometimes I have to engineer a post to make it look on-topic, juct so I can sneak in a quip.)  

*Ms Peel* (I can see you in those kinky black leathers in my mind's eye!)  
I am chuffed that you should say such kind things about me, but alas it is not true. The best thing about this place is how quickly an idiot has been taken to the heart of the community here.

*LV4-26* Now that you have told me you are not a robot, I'm eager to hear the background to your name. Thanks for the Latin.

*ge(nevie)ve*? I'd do the London-Brighton run with you anytime! It's true, if I don't post a certain quota each day I'll suffer a dreadful fate! (I'll have to read the combined thinking of forer@s-who-must-not-be-named every day until the end of time!)  

*Lancel0t*, How did you tame that unicorn in your avatar (I thought only a virgin could tame one of them?) 
Thank you.

Indeed that you all for the undue praise, I really am not used to it. It's nice - a guy could get to like it.


----------



## timpeac

maxiogee said:
			
		

> *timpeac* - do me a favour mate and put that missing "h" into your name, everytime I see it I see "Tim Peach". It's beginning to bug me! The quips aren't the point of being here, but they make for a nice aside now and again. (well okay, I'll admit that sometimes I have to engineer a post to


Well, that makes a change from people thinking I'm tim peace - how little do they know!http://www.bradfitzpatrick.com/character_design/images/full/LilDevil.gif

Lovvies and kwissies

Tim peach.


----------



## ElaineG

Tony, Mazel Tov.  Have a glass of bamboo juice (NOT FERMENTED) on me.  I wish I could say something clever, but i have a concussion, so I am the incarnation of the "bear of very little brain.."

Keep up the good work,

Fondly,

E.


----------



## maxiogee

Concussion?
What did you do?
Is bamboo kosher?
I preferred the more imprudent, impudent and forthright bear, Paddington. Fell in love with him when my son was a babby.
I take it I can interpret "the good work" as I see best!


----------



## geve

maxiogee said:
			
		

> *timpeac* - do me a favour mate and put that missing "h" into your name, everytime I see it I see "Tim Peach". It's beginning to bug me!


Funny, I always read "Tim Pac" - as in "impact" with a floating T...

(It's ok to hijack congrats threads, right? Oh, it isn't? Ok then, but I'm sure that hijacking a *maxiogee* congrats thread is perfectly fine  )

>> It's not geneviève. You get another try. <<​


----------



## Chaska Ñawi

Tony,

I can't decide whether I like you best when you're spicing up a thread with pithy observations, or when you're telling somebody off!  Perhaps the next thousand will confirm me in one camp or the other.

(I think I enjoy you most when you're saying the things I'd like to say but shouldn't. ... ahem.)  

Congrats,
Chaska


----------



## la reine victoria

Tony,

I think you deserve special recognition for having spread the white text virus throughout the forum.

For which I offer you this gift. By-yourself enjoyment is great!

Ye wee darlin'.  



LRV


----------



## fenixpollo

Perhaps I should wish you a very merry Un-Postiversary.  

Whether you like it or not, we like you and what you've done for the forum.  It is definitely a funnier, sunnier place for your presence here.

*Thanks!*


----------

